# Going to Boston this weekend?



## SquarePeg (May 3, 2014)

If you'll be heading into the city this weekend, be aware that the Police and Emergency Services dept. will be doing various emergency drills throughout the city.


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I won't be going but maybe enlighten my brother in Quincy.
Nancy


----------

